# Resolution problem in Cricket 07.



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2009)

Yesterday I installed Cricket 07 on my PC and found out that resolution won't go above 1280x1024 but I need 1680x1050. I have a 22" LCD. Any help on this?

News:Cricket 09 is around the corner


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

Try the resolution changer:
*www.planetcricket.net/viewarticle.php?articleid=893

Just click on the 'Visit Link' tab provided out there.


----------

